# Installationsprogramm



## epytir (11. Jul 2014)

Hey Community,
ich möchte gerne ein Java Programm schreiben das verschiedene Scripte zur installation von Programmen wie Nagios aufruft. 
Das aufrufen von Scripten mit root funktioniert schon super nur wenn die bash dann ein sind sie sicher ausspuckt worauf ich ein yes eingeben müsste scheitert alles da mein Programm sowas nicht abfängt.
Wie kann ich auf fragen der bash antoworten oder diese bereits im Script ganz vermeiden.
Hier mal mein Code zum ausführen des Scripts:

```
public String nagiosInstallation()
	{
		ArrayList<String> installCommands = new ArrayList<String>();
		installCommands.add("/bin/bash");
		installCommands.add("-c");
		installCommands.add("echo password| gksu -S  ./Nagios_install.sh");
		Operation.process(installCommands);
		installCommands.clear();

		
		return "test";
        }
```
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 
Gruß Epytir


----------

